# fuse box diagram



## Dave.r12345 (Oct 22, 2005)

I have another 95 Pathfinder after someone totalled my last one  and this one doesnt have a sticker on the back of the fuse box cover panel that shows what each fuse is for and I was wondering if anyone could send or post a picture of it or forward a link or just a list of what they are, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

why not go to a junk yard and get another one, it cant be more than a buck or so.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That'd work if there were any Pathfinders out there, heh. From what I hear many junkyards don't have ANY.


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

*which one?*

I can get it for you very easily but not today.


----------



## Dave.r12345 (Oct 22, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> That'd work if there were any Pathfinders out there, heh. From what I hear many junkyards don't have ANY.


Yeah I've noticed that too, for some reason pathfinders are hard to come by in junkyards. 

And TAZTECH if you can, its not a huge hurry, but that would great.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Dave.r12345 said:


> I have another 95 Pathfinder after someone totalled my last one  and this one doesnt have a sticker on the back of the fuse box cover panel that shows what each fuse is for and I was wondering if anyone could send or post a picture of it or forward a link or just a list of what they are, it would be much appreciated.


Call up Ralph's Auto Wrecking on Mitchell Island. Last time I was there, I saw bout 6 of them. Pretty sure you'll find a cover there. 

OR, if you want, PM me with an email address and I'll take a digital pic and I'll send it to ya.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I just sent you a jpeg file to your hotmail account. Any problems, let me know.


----------



## Joven (Jul 22, 2015)

I am just curios why there is no fuse for the "engine control 2" of my nissan urvan.... Is it not necessary to insert the fuse?

Thank you very much.


----------

